# War schon mal einer von Euch angeln?



## Heaven_Me (4 Nov. 2014)

Mein Opa angelt total gerne und hat mich eingeladen, am nächsten Wochenende mit ihm eine Angeltour zu starten. Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob ich mich darüber freuen soll. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung vom Angeln. Er meint zwar, er wird mich einweisen und mir einiges zeigen, aber trotzdem...da brauche ich doch auch irgendein Ausrüstungszeug, oder?


----------



## redfive (4 Nov. 2014)

Da Du ja wohl keinen Fischereischein hast brauchst Du auch keine Ausrüstung. Opa wird schon das Notwendige mitbringen.


----------



## MetalFan (4 Nov. 2014)

Ich selbst bin kein Angler, allerdings habe ich in meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis ein paar Angelfreunde dich ich schon mal begleitet habe.

Die erste und entscheidende Frage ist, wo geht ihr angeln?
Wenn es nicht ein eigener Teich/See oder ein "Fischpuff" ist, darfst du in Deutschland ohne Angelschein nur gucken aber nicht anfassen!

Als passionierter Angler sollte dein Opa ja genug Equipment haben, du solltest dich jedoch wetterfest kleiden.


----------



## Death Row (4 Nov. 2014)

Wenn sich ein User hier anmeldet und seine ersten Threads ums Angeln oder schwangere Cousinen drehen, ist das mehr als suspekt.....


----------



## mofaracer09 (4 Nov. 2014)

Gehe sehr oft angeln mit Freunden. Mindestens 5 mal im Monat.


----------



## comatron (4 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein User hier anmeldet und seine ersten Threads ums Angeln oder schwangere Cousinen drehen, ist das mehr als suspekt.....



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Zumindest bei den Cousinen kommts drauf an, ob sie schon schwanger sind oder selbiges werden sollen. Bei den Fischen hingegen scheint mir das nicht ganz so wichtig.


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2014)

Kommt es da auch nicht auf den Grad der Verwandschaft an obs erlaubt ist oder nicht? Also bei den Cousinen nicht bei den Fischen.


----------



## Death Row (4 Nov. 2014)

Luca Brasi schläft mit den Fischen. 

Nein, Moment: Er schläft _bei _den Fischen


----------



## krawutz (5 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Luca Brasi schläft mit den Fischen.
> 
> Nein, Moment: Er schläft _bei _den Fischen



a) Wer ist Luca Brasi ?
b) Wenn er _bei_ den Fischen schläft - ist das dann _Bei_schlaf _mit_ den Fischen ?


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein User hier anmeldet und seine ersten Threads ums Angeln oder schwangere Cousinen drehen, ist das mehr als suspekt.....



Wer weiß was der angeln will?


----------



## KimFan (5 Nov. 2014)

Hey du,
Vermutlich wird dein Opa schon alles haben. Ist doch schöpn das er mit dir Zeit verbringen möchte. Ich wünschte mein Opa wäre so drauf. Du bist zu beneiden.
Wenn dein Opa nichts hat, dann wirst du wohl Angelzeug gebrauchen können. Da reicht ein Blick in einen Angelshop: http://www.angel-domaene.de Hier findest du das Nötige. Aber frag vorher nochmal dein Opa ob du dich überhaupt darum kümmern musst.


----------



## gdab (5 Nov. 2014)

Ich finde angeln langweilig.
Noch langweiliger ist: Beim angeln zuzusehen.
(Ist meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## lofas (5 Nov. 2014)

gdab schrieb:


> Ich finde angeln langweilig.
> Noch langweiliger ist: Beim angeln zuzusehen.
> (Ist meine persönliche Meinung)



Langweilig ist es ohne Bier:WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

lofas schrieb:


> Langweilig ist es ohne Bier:WOW::WOW::thx:



*DER FACHMANN !!!*....*lol !!!*


----------



## Jeaniholic (22 Nov. 2014)

Also ich finde, dieser Thread riecht auffällig nach spammigen Forenlinks!


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Angeln finden zwar viele langweilig, aber ich kann persönlich dabei immer super abschalten und die Natur genießen (;


----------

